# Best Machine Polisher?



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

What’s the best rotary machine polisher?

I work in a Supercar Showroom so it needs to be the best. Has to have variable speed, a longish cable & be lightweight. I was using a Kestrel polisher until it broke. So now need a new one & I’ve been looking at a Festool polisher. Are the Festool polishers the best?

Any help would be great & I’ll get some pictures of the cars up soon.


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

Festool Shinex....has to be  pricey but excellent customer service and a great machine all round from all accounts. Its my next major purhase (hoping to get it in February If i have saved enough and earnt enough bonus :lol

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_Shinex_RAP150_1.html


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Whats the big difference between the Festool and Flex ? ? ?


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

i reccomend makita. nu comparation between makita and festool, rupes, bosch, fein, silverline, and many more.


----------



## Forge_T (May 21, 2009)

festool shinex rap 150 as stated above.
It is lighter than the makita has a lower RPM setting and has the accelorator trigger which all adds up to great control. The flex machines are either heavier or have higher RPM's and although it can be controled on the trigger could be more tiring over a longer period of time. It has to be said that the makita will deliver amazing results, but then all machines are only as good as the users technique and ability will allow. lol 
HTH


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

"Best" - ultimately in terms of machines this will largely be a matter of opinion. If we take the Festool mentioned above, then the price suggests it is the best, but for me it is not. Its a very nice machine for sure, very light and easy to control. But I prefer the Makita 9227CB... I have been using Gordon's Shinex over time this year but have not been tempted to trade in my Makitas for it, simply because I am still happier with the ergonomics of the Makita. Further, I find the Shinex on stickier paint or under heavy duty to struggle against the Makita for really being able to maintain the pad rotation speeds - this "issue" raises its head only very rarely but its there for me and another reason I stick to the Makita.

I see all the advantages to the Shinex - light weight, what looks like superb back up, but there's not enough there to justify its cost to me nor do I find it any better than the Makita and in some ways I prefer the latter.

So it remains - Makita 9227CB for me.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Got to agree with Dave , i bought my Makita a few months ago (November ish) and ive got to say its a great machine ! its also down to personal preferance of what you prefere/like when using powertools ..... if you want something that big but easy to handle and not too fussed about the weight  then the makita is the one for you , if you want something thats light and easy to use and your not too fussed about the price then the Festool would be for you ....


Get the Makita tho you wont be dissapointed !


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I have also been looking at the RAP 150 Shinex, and I currently own a Makita 9227cb. Tried it, along with a RO150FEQ with the polishing option the other day, in a nearby hardware store and must say it's a very fine machine. As stated, it's very lightweight, easy to control and the ergonomics are superb. 

I don't doubt the quality of these machines - I used to work at a luxury yacht company selling boats to oily Norwegians, and we used a lot of festool's equipment. Overall thought through designs, much better quality than e.g. Bosch's Pro line-up, and worth the extra money in the long run. 

The 9227 however is also a very good machine. I doubt that you would find a machine running as smoothly as the Makita. The noise it makes is somehow not annoying - even when working a long time with it. If I'm buying a Shinex, I wouldn't sell my Makita to start with. May be after a while, but I would have to long-term test it along with the Shinex, before making a replacement. 
Some users can't live without the Makita's D-handle, but as I'm currently using the Makita without the handle and only with the plastic cover-thing over the gearing, I find the Shinex familiar. 

Another thing is that the weight of the Makita may not be such a bad thing. I find that its weight functions a little as counterweight so that it doesn't 'run away'.

Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the Makita and love it!


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the Milwaukee and It's great for me although I dont do this full time


----------

